

Show HN: A Minimal Open Online Course in Reasoning and Critical Thinking - theodorewiles
http://theodorewiles.github.io/tuto/

======
theodorewiles
This is a summer project I'm working on. If anyone has any questions,
feedback, or wants to get involved please let me know.

